# Newborn Residency Visa



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The process is relatively painless.

Step 1: Register your child?s birth in Dubai

Step 2: Get a residency visa for a new born baby in Dubai

When you go down to the Dubai Health Authority, I highly recommend paying one of the typing groups the money to get it attested at Foreign Affairs. Much easier.

Yep. Easy. Rare to say that in Dubai, but this is one process that has been taken care of.

-md000/Mike


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The links md000 posted were for baby born in Dubai. 
Our son was born in India. As there was some time before he came to Dubai, we applied for his residency permit straightaway. The birth certificate needs to be attested (similar to the marriage certificate you would have gotten attested for your wife), and you need to get an entry permit using this birth certificate (and other documents like your passport copy, visa, the child's passport copy, your labour contract etc etc). The typing centre/your company PRO will guide you for the documents required. 
You apply, get the pink entry permit issued, the child enters the country and then you get the visa stamped in the passport (no medical tests required). Relatively simple process.

Now this is where the residency was applied for before the child's visit. Unfortunately no idea on entry through visit visa and the conversion to residency (if I were to guess, I think it is possible)


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

that's what I get for not sleeping last night


----------

